# I Dont Feel I am Getting any Better



## cassleer (Oct 16, 2013)

So I am still in the process of just finding out what we need to do for my Hashimotos and I don't feel I am seeing any results. This doctor wanted a new ultrasound and wants to the FNA on the one nodule that is hot. Last Thursday they sent me paper work to do some other blood test they wanted fresh and before they do the FNA. I just feel I am being stung out again.

Since the problems I have been having and even though I am on Amour thyroid I dont feel I am getting better. I am not droping any weight, still having pains and lots of different problems that is all related to thyroid problems.

I feel so upset I have other results/scans that were suppose to be sent and I don't know if they were not sent or not looked at.

New ultrasound

Right lobe measures 4.9x 1.8x 1.7cm the thyroid isthmus measures 4.2. the left lobe of the thyroid measures 3.3x 1.4x 1.3cm

There appears to be a posteriorly oriented 1.3 x 1 x 0.7 cm solid mass within the lower pole of the left thyroid. There is a lymph node measuring 2.2 x 0.4 x 0.7 in the lower left neck. this is felt to have a benign appearance.

I am going to call the nurse today. The blood work they want are the Basic Metabolic Panel and CBC with Differential and not sure what PT/PTT & INR is. I dont have time to drive the 3 hours to just get the blood work done and no time here to miss any work to get it done

I just don't understand why I haven't seen any improvement.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

That solid mass would most likely indicate that you are a candidate for ablation. Have you seen an ENT? How much Armour are you on and for how long?

How were you diagnosed w/Hashimoto's? What criteria did the doctor use?

Sending hugs your way!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Ugh, sorry to hear you are not feeling well. On the plus side, your doctor has enough sense to have sent you for a scan, an ultrasound, lab work, and was willing to provide you with Armour. Those few things alone tell me that this doctor is pretty reasonable to deal with and open-minded. Many here have had to all but beg, borrow, and steal to even get an ultrasound, let alone Armour.

I don't know enough about ultrasounds or scan results -- I'll defer to the experts around here. Hope you get some additional answers soon, and do let us know any updates!


----------



## cassleer (Oct 16, 2013)

He did the blood work to diagnose me. I am on 60 mg twice a day since Oct. and he kept it this way.


----------



## cassleer (Oct 16, 2013)

I am going to have an FNA done next Wed. So will see if this will get done this time..


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Nodules and/or the antibodies that flare up because of them can be nasty. A FNA is a really good next step and I hope it provides you with some answers.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

WHAT blood work? Please name the tests that were done, and their results, to diagnose the Hashimoto's.


----------



## cassleer (Oct 16, 2013)

CA-Lynn said:


> WHAT blood work? Please name the tests that were done, and their results, to diagnose the Hashimoto's.


They did a Antithyroid Peroxidase AB and Antithrogloublin Antibody


----------



## cassleer (Oct 16, 2013)

joplin1975 said:


> Nodules and/or the antibodies that flare up because of them can be nasty. A FNA is a really good next step and I hope it provides you with some answers.


Just got it done and wow I thought it was going to hurt afterwards, but the pressure what was the worse. Now to wait for the resutls. They stuck me 6 times, one being a wrong needle size. I was shaking afterwards but doing better now.


----------

